# 1972 Manta-Ray



## sambo42xa (Jun 15, 2017)

Here is my 72 Manta-Ray w disc I've had since. My mom paid $86. for it at a local bike Schwinn authorized store. I've had the seat redone and cables changed (used to be grey in color) because they were all cracked.
I wish I had better shots of it, but it's away in the trailer and hard to get at with all the other bikes.


----------



## Tom B (Feb 5, 2019)

still for sale


----------



## Artdaddi (May 4, 2019)

Is it for sale?


----------



## unregistered (May 4, 2019)

Goodness that’s gorgeous! Sunset is an awesome color!


----------

